# Greetings Humanoids



## Haunted Artisan (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I finally broke down and joined a "forum". I'm on GoE and HauntSpace (which sounds like it's ready to turn to dust). Been doing haunt stuff since '92. Started at a YMCA, did contract work for a couple of museums in San Diego, and had a 6 year run with Monster Manor in SD. Also did a "Modeling a Haunt" presentation at Death Fest in Santa Manure and a "Pepper's Ghost" presentation at HAuNTcon in Denver, plus published a couple of articles in "Haunted Attraction Magazine" some years ago. Been laying low in the grave for the last 3 years (planning and designing, but not much building).


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the forum!









By null at 2012-02-25

Granny Lou


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Haunted


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Haunted Artisan! 
It's great to have you and your technical experience join the family. BTW, I'm the creepy cousin.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome! Who told you we were humans on here? I would put any money on advice from them in the future. Just saying.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the form. Sounds like you'll be a great addition here. Post some pics of your work when you have a chance.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome from me too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Gasp!* There are humans...here? :lolkin:
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

